# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Objects - Food & drink

## Minhpham.vcu

<div style="text-align: center">
100 UHQ RGB JPEG Images | 87,1 MB | REUPLOADED!
on white background, with clipping-path for Photoshop​</div>


 
Download Links:


```
[replacer_a] 
[replacer_a]OR[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=1061

----------

